# [OT] Google

## Kernel78

Ok, mega OT ma mi assolvo da solo.

Quante persone conoscete che abbiano mandato un cv a google e che siano state contattate il giorno dopo per un colloquio ?

Adesso potete aumentare il contatore di 1  :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

fagli sapere che google documenti non funziona con konqueror.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## table

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> fagli sapere che google documenti non funziona con konqueror.
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

Grande Kernel78, i migliori usano Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Bravo bravo!!

Ti auguro che vada tutto per il verso giusto.

Magari, se ne hai voglia, e ovviamente senza ledere la tua privacy o quant'altro potresti postare alcune impressioni.

Sarebbe curioso capire cosa cercano e come sono organizzati.

P.s. sia chiaro non voglio forzarti a parlare di cose private, ma se riesci a fare un discorso totalmente generico ben venga.

----------

## CarloJekko

grande...

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> fagli sapere che google documenti non funziona con konqueror.
> 
> 

 

già che ci sei, digli anche che comincino a restituire qualcosa di quel che hanno preso   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Apetrini

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> già che ci sei, digli anche che comincino a restituire qualcosa di quel che hanno preso  
> 
> Coda

 

Cioè?

----------

## Peach

grande!

tieni il conto dei colloqui che ti faranno fare: sono curioso, ho letto in giro che il numero è fuori proporzione. 

Cmq google italia?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> grande!
> 
> tieni il conto dei colloqui che ti faranno fare: sono curioso, ho letto in giro che il numero è fuori proporzione. 
> 
> Cmq google italia?

 

beh, per adesso devo fare un colloquio telefonico di 45 minuti e se va bene uno di persona di 15 minuti. Non so se ce ne siano altri

Cmq sarebbe a dublino.

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Cmq sarebbe a dublino.

 

si li ci sono gli europe headquarters

tienici aggiornati, io sono appena stato preso a lavorare a londra  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Cmq sarebbe a dublino. 
> 
> si li ci sono gli europe headquarters
> 
> tienici aggiornati, io sono appena stato preso a lavorare a londra 

 Sono sempre i migliori qulli che se ne vanno

----------

## Peach

 *koma wrote:*   

> Sono sempre i migliori qulli che se ne vanno

 

anche se fosse, vai tranquo che da qui non mi schiodo  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io sono appena stato preso a lavorare a londra 

 

Cazzo, e adesso a chi le faccio le improvvisate, io, quando resto in colonna sulla A4  :Razz:  ?

@Earcar: meno male che ci sei tu  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## riverdragon

Potreste spiegare che requisiti preferiscono, che chiedono, ecc? Non mi spiacerebbe farci un pensiero dopo la laurea!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

kernel78, ma tu sei laureato?

----------

## table

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Potreste spiegare che requisiti preferiscono, che chiedono, ecc? Non mi spiacerebbe farci un pensiero dopo la laurea!

 

Esatto, anche io sono interessato, in quanto lavoro in Italia da due anni e mi sono già rotto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> kernel78, ma tu sei laureato?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

io ho la terza media

----------

## table

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   kernel78, ma tu sei laureato? 
> 
>   
> 
> io ho la terza media

 

Sì ma in Google sono molto interessati a quelli che sanno usare bene grep   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Dai, non tirartela!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Beh, come è andata l'interview?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Beh, come è andata l'interview? 

 

non male ma per il momento non me la sento di spostare la famiglia in irlanda ... stiamo già comprando una nuova casa qui in italia e ci sono troppe difficoltà logistiche ... magari tra qualche anno ... intanto i rapporti continuo a tenerli  :Wink: 

----------

